# Rocky: 1994-2010



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh no!!
I'm so sorry your relationship with your boy had to be cut short that way. It sounds like you made the best decision possible, kudos to you for that!
He won the life lottery with having you in his life. Not every horse gets lucky enough to have a partner that loves them as much as you love Rocky.
I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. 

**hugs**


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Riddles, my deepest condolences. The Bridge has been busy the last couple of days. :-(

Godspeed, good horse.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

So sorry to hear!!! Good thoughts headed your way!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

thank you for the support. i just can't believe he's gone...


----------

